# Ubuntu sur ibook G4 12'



## benko (30 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai le projet d'installer un Ubuntu en dual boot sur mon ibook G4 12', mais avant de me lancer dans l'avanture je solllicite votre aide experte :

1 - comme se passe le paramétrage de l'airport sous Ubuntu 5.10 ? est-ce toujours en lignes de commandes ?

2 - je souhaite utiliser un moniteur externe plus grand, ubuntu gèrera t il l'affichage et des résolutions plus grandes que 1024 ?

Merci de vos réponses 

Benko


----------



## daffyb (1 Décembre 2005)

Je ne réponds qu'à ta première question...
Le paramêtrage de airport ne posera AUCUN problème, puisque...................... les cartes airports ne sont pas gérées sous linux. (pour ce que j'en sais) 
edit : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=9785 à suivre...


----------



## dadanini (1 Décembre 2005)

A ma connaissance Ubuntu n'accepte pas l'airport des mac, en tout cas avec la version 5.04.
Il faudra sans doute te contenter du filaire comme moi.

A tu essayé une version CDlive avant de te lancer? Si oui, est-ce qu'elle est bien la version 5.10?


----------



## Gallenza (2 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> les cartes airports ne sont pas gérées sous linux. (pour ce que j'en sais)


faux les cartes airports sont supportées sous linux....mas pas les airport extreme !!!
La faute à Apple qui ne fournit ni driver pour linux (on peut le comprendre), ni spécification de son hardware (et ça par contre c'est très très mal !!!)


----------



## benko (3 Décembre 2005)

Salut,

Merci pour vos réponses :

1 - Si Linux support les cartes airport Internes, est-ce facile à configurer ?

2- quelqu'un sais si Linux supporte des résolutions plus grandes si je branche un écran externe ?

Merci


----------



## Gallenza (3 Décembre 2005)

Sous Ubuntu, une carte airport devrait être bien configurée direct, une airport extreme jamais.
L'écran externe ça dépend de ta carte graphique, sur PPC c'est l'inverse que sur PC, cad que ATI c'est plutot mieux que Nvidia pour Linux, après faut te renseigner plus précisément.


----------



## daffyb (8 Décembre 2005)

Une nouvelle de la plus haute importance !
les drivers airport Extrem pour linux :
http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/


----------

